# Ein Link, mehrere Frames ändern sich



## mc_gyver (2. September 2003)

Hi Leute habe mal eine ganz bescheuerte Frage (auch wenn es soetwas net geben sollte *lol*). Ich habe eine Page mit vier Frames, nun habe ich in einem Frame einen link, der soll im Hauptframe eine Seite anzeigen, aber auch die anderen Frames ändern. Z.B. sich selber aktualiesieren.
Danke schonmal im vorraus.
Bye bjoern.


----------



## Fabian H (2. September 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129992.html


----------



## pitter (2. September 2003)

Salut.

Spontan würde ich sagen: ist kein HTML mehr 

Am schnellsten geht's via JavaScript:
<a href="Ziel" target="Hauptframe" onClick="parent.framename.location.href='Ziel 2'; window.location.reload()">

(Achtung: JavaScript = client-seitig)


----------



## Daxi (3. September 2003)

Ausführliche Erklärung zum Thema (SelfHTML)
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/beispiele/zweiframes.htm


----------



## Zisenmann (3. September 2003)

Ich glaube sogar es geht auch wenn du links "verschachtelst"... 
eine sehr dreckige lösung ich weiss 

<a href="bla1.html" target="obererframe.html"><a href="bla2.html" target ="untererframe.html"><a href="bla3.html" target="mainframe.html">Drei links in einem</a></a></a>

greetz
Zisenmann

PS: Weiss nur dass es im IE geht... NS, Opera etc keine Garantie-> mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## Zisenmann (3. September 2003)

*ergänzung*

nachtrag:

bei den targets das ".html" weglassen ... is halt noch früh am morgen, ne ?! *GG*

so würdest du jedenfalls um javascript rumkommen

greetz
Zisenmann


----------



## mc_gyver (3. September 2003)

also das JavaScirpt hat hervorragend funktioniert!
danke für eure Hilfe

@ Zisenmann 


das mit den verschachtelten links funktioniert leider nicht. Also muss ich wohl doch auf Java zurück greifen.


----------

